# Living in a 'Natural Park'?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there are any advantages/disadvantages about living in a 'Natural Park' in Portugal please?

I've found a great looking property in one but I don't want some Government type telling me what I can and can't do in my own house or on my own land.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a great deal different to living in a National Park in UK, there are restrictions because one of the purposes is to retain the existing environment, but in view of your comment

"telling me what I can and can't do in my own house or on my own land"

maybe a little research on general planning and limitations is called for.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Not a great deal different to living in a National Park in UK, there are restrictions because one of the purposes is to retain the existing environment, but in view of your comment
> 
> "telling me what I can and can't do in my own house or on my own land"
> 
> maybe a little research on general planning and limitations is called for.


I did try researching on that but don't get much information at all other than tourist/tourism info I'm afraid.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

even when not in a Natural park or on reserve / protected land, the council can still dictate what you can and cant do to your property, with regards to planning. not an easy process here, just made harder by being in a protected zone.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

*Simple* overview, property pre 1951 should be listed as habitable post 1951 require a habitation certificate, post 2004 also reguire a Ficha Technica, within reason you can carry out internal renovations, modifications without permission. 

External will often require permission. Land useage I'm not entirely sure about apart from restrictions in building on _Rustic land_ but *don't* underestimate the amount of work required to keep anything above 1500sm clear.

You can generally extend your property with planning permission by a set % of house and build area. 
You might buy property with say 5000sm of land but that does not mean you can necessarily build on all of it, the house might sit on a 1000sm of designated build land so alterations are a % of that area.

If planning permission is required for extensions, rebuild etc then plans must be drawn by a qualified person and must follow current building regulations,

Portuguese are quite relaxed about architectural style so it's not unusual to see an extremely modern design in the middle of traditional styles or as extensions to older property.

In protected areas, the opposite applies as the whole point is the conservation of the area.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not worried at all about such things as planning issues etc. 

My concern is that my work as a (semi retired) safari guide sometimes involves the use of firearms (in Africa) and whether I'd be allowed to store my firearms in my home if it were in a natural reserve.

It's highly unlikely I'd ever want to shoot them on my own property/farm and if I ever did, it would just be a testing shot or two but nor do I want to be forbidden from at least storing them in my home when necessary.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then you should check on the licencing of and transporting of firearms in the EU and Portugal in particular, European gun control is far stricter than SA where they are required for work. 

You would not be allowed to just fire a testing shot or two except at designated areas, with correct licensing.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Then you should check on the licencing of and transporting of firearms in the EU and Portugal in particular, European gun control is far stricter than SA where they are required for work.
> 
> You would not be allowed to just fire a testing shot or two except at designated areas, with correct licensing.


I've checked that and technically, that's not true. Here in RSA, there are two sets of rules. One for residents and one for non-residents. I'm a non-resident and am restricted to 4 firearms only, the permit only runs for the duration of my visa and usage is tightly controlled.

I'm a UK citizen and in the EU those restrictions are not as harsh (with the exception of handguns and the carrying thereof (which I wouldn't need to do in Portugal). 

As for shooting them, I wouldn't need to ever shoot any of my rifles but might on occasion need to shoot a shotgun on my own farm. 

What I was really trying to find out is are there are additional storage restrictions in a natural reserve....... I must admit I was trying to do so in a diplomatic manner because I wanted to avoid the firearms debate BS that sometimes crops up.

As for the actual import etc, I already have that sussed out. 

As for the testing shot, that referred to an occasional shotgun on a relatively large piece of farm land I'll be buying when I come.

FWIW, I've used firearms in my business for 30+ years have written 1 book, co-written another and lost count of other articles etc I've written on those subjects, so fully understand things like safety issues etc etc etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but a testing shot doesn't equate to firing a shotgun to me.

So similar conditions to here a European Firearms Passport for a EU citizen on a temporary stay and Portugals laws on firearms for Residents.

Certainly for a shotgun you require a licence issued by GNR, after passing required exams, tests etc gun cabinets etc, rifles I have no idea on laws or restrictions.

I don't see why there would be any than the normal rules to follow regardless of where land is. Restrictions on firing depend on national and local bye laws, seasons etc.

With respect your the expert in this field so you should have the contacts to check the laws and requirements for Portugal.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've tried emailing the hunting associations there but don't get a reply.....

As for the testing shots, it was a diplomatic way of saying I might need to very occasionally need to test a shotgun load....... my rifles are somewhat large for anywhere or anything in Europe and would only ever be stored in the house....... but your comment is exactly why I was trying to be diplomatic. 

Frankly, I'm interested in getting helpful comments about emigrating to Portugal (which is what this forum is supposed to be for) and I'm not interested at all in anyone's opinions about my firearms or how I choose to earn my living.

Helpful, constructive advice is very welcome. Uninformed criticism about my lifestyle is, quite honestly, not.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nor have I commented or expressed an opinion on your lifestyle or how you choose to earn your living, your asking for specialist answers in a specialized field, which again with respect you should have the contacts to get the correct answers too.

Anything to do with the keeping and use of firearms as far as I know is the responsibility of the GNR so I would suggest you contact them. the English option only gives you the history and purpose you need to use the Portuguese site to find any information.
GNR Guarda Nacional Republicana


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Travelling-man 

Good luck over the Gun issue.

Before the law that stole my guns i had.

Dessert Eagle 44cal

Smith and Wesson mod 686 with a 10oz barrel weight.

Uzi 9mm with an extended mag and it was the first legal Uzi sold on Merseyside.

Along came Tony the Tory who then used the law to steal my guns.

Stick with it mate keep and enjoy your Guns.

Peter


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Peter,

Thanks for those kind words and I know what you mean about Bliar......

My own are:

.500 Jeffery custom built to my own spec & measurements by Sabi Rifles in RSA

.404 Jeffery custom built to my own spec & measurements by Sabi Rifles in RSA

1926 John Dickson & Son Sidelock ejector 12 gauge

1934 Hollis boxlock 12 gauge

.40 S&W Aserma ADP semi auto pistol

I'll leave the .40 here when I come across but will bring the others with me.


----------

